# SHOW RALLYS



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All, Subscribers and Members

When booking for the show rallys i.e. Warners and Stone Leisure Shows, after you have booked could you all pm me LadyJ or Clianthus with your real names as we only get your surnames from Warners and Stone Leisure and we haven't a clue who you are :roll: It also helps with tallying our list with the others. Also as soon as you have booked please enter your names in our rally list on the home page. Please do NOT put your names in untill you have BOOKED as this makes it easier for us.Thank you all for you kind consideration look forward to seeing lots more of you joining us.

Jacquie


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,
Never done a rally yet - where are the ones you mention being held please?

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cheesegrater,

All the rallies are listed on the front page scroll down you will see them or look on the left hand side for Rallys and meets.

Jacquie


----------

